# [SOLVED] wywalenie wszystkich zbednych pakietow

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, czy istnieje jakies polecenie, ktore pozwoli zrobic absolutna czystke w systemie do niezbednego minimum - bez X-ow itp sam basic system? Wiem ze moge: 

```
eix -CI (tutaj-jakis-frazes) --only-names | xargs emerge -C
```

ale chce cos bardziej precyzyjnego za jednym strzalem.

----------

## SlashBeast

pobierz stage3, zrob tam qlist -I i masz liste podstawowych pakietow, machnij skrypt ktory wywali wszystkie inne, niz te, ktore sa w stage3 i juz.

----------

## soban_

No to jest mysl, tylko zamiast budowac petli - wiem ze chyba moge skorzystac z porownania 2 plikow txtowych, jakas mala podpowiedz w celu dokonania takowego porownania? Bedzie to chyba szybsze niz latanie calego skryptu w petli ze sprawdzaniem czy dany pakiet przypadkiem nie jest na liscie. Wiec zrobie tu i tu qlist -I nastepnie porownam te 2 pliki, a roznice dam do emerge -C. Tylko jak skutecznie porownac zawartosc tych 2 plikow (grep -v -f qlist1 qlist2)?

----------

## Garrappachc

A nie wystarczy wywalić wszystkiego z world i zrobić depclean?

----------

## soban_

Tych pakietow w stage3 nie jest az tak duzo: *Quote:*   

> app-admin/eselect
> 
> app-admin/eselect-python
> 
> app-admin/perl-cleaner
> ...

 Jakby ktos potrzebowal i metoda jest skuteczna z porownaniem  (grep -v -f qlist1 qlist2), pozniej tak jak w pierwszym poscie wystarczy zrobic, uzywajac cat do zlistowania plikow i | xargs emerge -C.

----------

## joi_

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> No to jest mysl, tylko zamiast budowac petli - wiem ze chyba moge skorzystac z porownania 2 plikow txtowych, jakas mala podpowiedz w celu dokonania takowego porownania?

 

sort + diff

----------

